# my apologies



## Chicago Chad (Jun 22, 2016)

My apologies to the group for being away for a few months. 

I am still growing species, mostly albums, and thanks to Tom Kalina, I picked up a few goodies on my last trip to Chicago. Unfortunately, the day I came home I lost my job of 4 years. It was a brutal departure. I was a bit shell shocked and as a result, many things have been on the back burner. I even have had to part with a few really nice species to make ends meet. So thank you to all who have supported me over the past months with any purchases you have made through the Orchid Species Journal sales page on FB.

Short of it. I landed a great job, plan on moving to a larger place and expanding the collection and it's great to be back!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad things are looking up for you!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad you're back, Chad. Was worried something had happened. Best of luck with the new job!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Tom. Lots has happened. Lots of drama I would prefer not to publicize, but the only thing that matters is that I am sitting better than I was and the damn plants are still blooming.

By the way, that besseae "Green Gold' is really moving along quickly!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 22, 2016)

Happy to hear things came out well.
The plants I got from you are "not yet dead", so things are well at my end too.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know Linus. If you loose any, let me know and I'll chop you off a new piece.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2016)

Congrats on the new job and home and welcome back!


----------



## goods (Jun 22, 2016)

Chad, sorry to hear you had to go through all of that, but I'm happy to see that you're still around. I look forward to many more nice posts from you.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Zach. Your collection has really come along lately!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 22, 2016)

Congratulations and best wishes


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 22, 2016)

Great to hear about the fortunate turnout!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad to hear you're back and better than ever.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

Sad story with a happy ending. Welcome back!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 22, 2016)

Glad it's behind you Chad and welcome back.


----------



## abax (Jun 22, 2016)

Sometimes change is a good thing despite the hassles that ensue.
I think you're quite fortunate!


----------



## Marco (Jun 22, 2016)

Chad - Congrats! It was only a matter of time.


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2016)

Welcome back Chad. Congratulations on turning Lemons into Lemonade! It's good to hear you're doing better now than before and you're able to get back to your plants and really enjoy them. I understand what it's like to have to sell special plants to "make ends meet". I use the term, "keeping the wolf from the door"; but, it's the same thing. Hopefully, sunny days are ahead for a good, long time now. Best of luck!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2016)

Why did my previous post not show up!? 
Welcome back; glad everything has worked out.


----------

